# Account Registration Disabled



## bunnyriri (Aug 6, 2021)

hiii! i'm a newbie here and i was just wondering how long the account registration has been disabled?? been trying for a couple of days now and nothing @.@ i really wanna become active there and start posting my art :'')


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 6, 2021)

There was a problem with trolls maliciously uploading CSEM about a week ago, and account creation was disabled until more measures can be put in place to prevent automated account creation by bots.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420837704443514880


----------



## Boyo (Aug 6, 2021)

Has this been happening since July 29th? Or just recently? I also knew of a case where someone registered his account thanks to the Furaffinity support. Is that still an option or do we have to wait for this to finish?


----------



## purr_joi (Aug 6, 2021)

I’m also curious about it, I’ve been checking the site everyday hoping to make an account :’)


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 6, 2021)

purr_joi said:


> I’m also curious about it, I’ve been checking the site everyday hoping to make an account :’)


Same. :3 I check here every day for updates: https://twitter.com/furaffinity


----------



## bunnyriri (Aug 7, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> There was a problem with trolls maliciously uploading CSEM about a week ago, and account creation was disabled until more measures can be put in place to prevent automated account creation by bots.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420837704443514880



oh jesus no wonder... that's horrible, hopefully they can figure it out soon

why are there people like this @_@;;


----------



## bunnyriri (Aug 7, 2021)

purr_joi said:


> I’m also curious about it, I’ve been checking the site everyday hoping to make an account :’)


:'3 i wonder how long it'll take, i mean it's understandable they're cautious given the situation... i'm just so raring to go and start posting !!


----------



## ben909 (Aug 7, 2021)

is fa going to have to resort to requireing 2 factor accounts to makw it harder?


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> is fa going to have to resort to requireing 2 factor accounts to makw it harder?


I've been wanting/wondering this for a while now!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> There was a problem with trolls maliciously uploading CSEM about a week ago, and account creation was disabled until more measures can be put in place to prevent automated account creation by bots.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420837704443514880


csem?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> csem?


I was curious what it meant too. It stands for child sexual exploitation material.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I was curious what it meant too. It stands for child sexual exploitation material.


I guess "CP" was an inadequate descriptor.


bunnyriri said:


> oh jesus no wonder... that's horrible, hopefully they can figure it out soon
> 
> why are there people like this @_@;;


Furries get a lot of hate (a good chunk of it well earned) but this is more likely someone or many someones with a vendetta against Neer and the site, which is actually pretty understandable even if the means by which they're pursuing this vendetta are utterly unacceptable.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 7, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> csem?


As @Nexus Cabler said, Child Sexual Exploitation Material. I use it as I have seen multiple survivors and survivor advocacy organizations voice legitimate concerns about the use of "pornography" to describe it. The main point I see raised is that "pornography" could suggest agency or consent on the part of the minor, while CSEM makes it very clear that the material by its nature is inherently exploitative. It's not a race I have a horse in, but if the people who do voice a preference, I will make an effort to honor it.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> As @Nexus Cabler said, Child Sexual Exploitation Material. I use it as I have seen multiple survivors and survivor advocacy organizations voice legitimate concerns about the use of "pornography" to describe it. The main point I see raised is that "pornography" could suggest agency or consent on the part of the minor, while CSEM makes it very clear that the material by its nature is inherently exploitative. It's not a race I have a horse in, but if the people who do voice a preference, I will make an effort to honor it.


A ton of pornography is already incredibly exploitative so that differentiation seems pointless to me.  It's not like porn is one of those things with an upstanding image to preserve.  "Ethical porn" is an outlier by quantity and market share, and is typically the domain of drawn material and amateur content (and even then it's sometimes pretty bad)


----------



## bunnyriri (Aug 8, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I guess "CP" was an inadequate descriptor.
> 
> Furries get a lot of hate (a good chunk of it well earned) but this is more likely someone or many someones with a vendetta against Neer and the site, which is actually pretty understandable even if the means by which they're pursuing this vendetta are utterly unacceptable.


ahhhh, i've never been that active in the furry community so i had to look up neer and who exactly he was or what he's done @_@ jeeeeez

they could at least troll in a less disgusting way, using the abuse of children really aint it


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 8, 2021)

bunnyriri said:


> ahhhh, i've never been that active in the furry community so i had to look up neer and who exactly he was or what he's done @_@ jeeeeez


I can't find anything. Who is Neer and what happened? :3


----------



## bunnyriri (Aug 8, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> I can't find anything. Who is Neer and what happened? :3


i'll message you ^^


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 8, 2021)

bunnyriri said:


> ahhhh, i've never been that active in the furry community so i had to look up neer and who exactly he was or what he's done @_@ jeeeeez
> 
> they could at least troll in a less disgusting way, using the abuse of children really aint it


I'd rather they not waste their time trolling, there are better avenues of action to put their energy towards, but what I'd rather people do and what they want to do are not the same thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2021)

quoting_mungo said:


> As @Nexus Cabler said, Child Sexual Exploitation Material. I use it as I have seen multiple survivors and survivor advocacy organizations voice legitimate concerns about the use of "pornography" to describe it. The main point I see raised is that "pornography" could suggest agency or consent on the part of the minor, while CSEM makes it very clear that the material by its nature is inherently exploitative. It's not a race I have a horse in, but if the people who do voice a preference, I will make an effort to honor it.


Oh my god, that content was being distributed on the website? ._. 

Just. Jesus. I hope the person/people responsible are made to face the legal consequences, because sharing images of abuse re-victimises people all over again.


----------



## Boyo (Aug 8, 2021)

I don’t know if this is true information or not but I saw someone say that the photos that were shared were drawings and CG? But then others say that it was real so- I don’t know, I just hope it gets fixed. Could I know what happened with Neer also, if possible?


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 8, 2021)

Boyo said:


> I don’t know if this is true information or not but I saw someone say that the photos that were shared were drawings and CG? But then others say that it was real so- I don’t know, I just hope it gets fixed. Could I know what happened with Neer also, if possible?


It's a long complicated story and this isn't the place to go in depth.  I've been told the pictures were very much actual photos and frankly I will settle for the second hand knowledge seeing as I would rather not invite the Internet equivalent of Roko's Basilisk into my life.


----------



## Boyo (Aug 8, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> It's a long complicated story and this isn't the place to go in depth.  I've been told the pictures were very much actual photos and frankly I will settle for the second hand knowledge seeing as I would rather not invite the Internet equivalent of Roko's Basilisk into my life.


I see- Well...Let’s hope nothing like that ever comes back and that the situation gets fixed soon


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 11, 2021)

We can finally create an account on the main page, @bunnyriri, @Boyo, @purr_joi!


----------



## purr_joi (Aug 12, 2021)

Sven Solitude said:


> We can finally create an account on the main page, @bunnyriri, @Boyo, @purr_joi!


Awesome! Thank you for the info


----------

